# Need to get more new small game hunters



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

If we want to get more new hunters envolved hunting we got to start promoting more small game hunting. Almost every TV show is about deer,elk or turkey. They have big finacial backing to push these shows down our throats. Don't get me wrong I enjoy all these shows but; there is more hunting than big game. With the problems of jobs and a steady pay check, most people will be cutting back on extras and I know I can not afford a deer and turkey tag for this fall. As the hunting public our wallets speak volumes to all outdoor product companies. If we want to hear and see more about all forms of small game hunting we need to delevlope the need of these companies to provide us with it. If we can introduce more new hunters to small game, which is more abundant to most of us you will start to see things change. It seems most people these days want to run before they can walk. Small game is more forgiving to a new hunter than big game is. Introduce your family and friends to small game. We will all benefit in the long run..


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I agree whole heartedly. I teach hunter education classes and we talk about deer hunting a lot in the classes. I always try to impress upon the class the availability and ease of access of small game. I also try to instill in them the enthusiasm I have for small game. It is possible to hunt more hours, more places, and with more game taken when small game is the quarry.

Huntinbull


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

all you to say is true however i know that a lot of the reasons that many people i know quit hunting small game is that they just dont like the taste. and the i am not going to kill something that i am not going to eat or experiment on cause that is a waste and thats not what you want to teach. i love to go after those tree rats but i have never found a good reciepe for them. now i have beagals and i rabbit hunt but i just dont want to waste an animal. this is just one of the many reasons for lack of small game hunting that i know.


----------



## Shaun69007 (Sep 2, 2009)

I too have rabbit beagles and i have recently bred so im hoping to have some good new hounds the gun over this season. My buddy loves rabbits and i generally just give the meat to him. I too am not a small game fan when it comes to the taste and when i comes to tree rats everytime i go i say i will never shoot another one because i would rather skin a groundhog then them. it takes me longer to skin the stinking things then it does for me to get out of bed and into the field...


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

Well, let me go down the list here, and let's start with skinning a squirrel, maybe I have a lot of experience but I had five done the other day in under 15 minutes, perhaps it is just technique on how to do it. If it's of any help, I could descibe or video it even, I have even a faster technique for rabbit now I learned last year after 30 years of doing it, takes about two minutes in the field actually and it is fully dressed, just need to carry some plastic bags for that.

As far as the taste, I actually have a little cooking skill and experience, and think it has a great taste and everyone I have made it for is equally as surprised how good it is, that's for rabbit and squirrel both.

And as for the original post, if your looking for more small game hunting shows, other than upland game, it just isn't going to happen, it doesn't film well. Small game hunters probably outnumber Elk hunters a hundred or even a thousand to one already. This is a topic that has been discussed on a few beagle forums and it always comes down to it's just not good TV.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Buckeye,
How 'bout givin' up some of those recipes? Thanks!
Scott


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

You mean I actually would have to write something down?? Argh.

Here is an easy one I do for young grey squirrel:
Quarter out the tree hopper, I do front and back legs and then keep the back haunches on the back bone, I cut just up to the ribs and then cut out the pelvic bone. 

I season meat with salt pepper (meat should be pretty dry), don't let the salt sit on the game for long, also use Rosemary and Sage (sage takes out a lot of the gaminess of.......well, game!) Then I lightly flour it, and I season the flour as well, salt/pepper and knock off excess flour, then brown it off over medium to medium high heat, don't crown the pot, I highly recommend a heavy dutch oven that has a lid, but don't use lid yet. I usually do in a couple three batches and usually use half olive oil and have canola oil (this way olive oil doesn't burn as it has a low smoke point) you are just trying to brown it here, not cook it through.

Then I will saute a couple of onions with a some garlic, and season this as you do it with salt/pepper/rosemary and anything else you like, I always work in some cayenne myself, I may throw some celery and carrots in as well if on hand.

Once onion is translucent, I will add a bottle of beer (okay, most of a bottle or a bottle and a smidge of another, don't worry, the rest doesn't go to waste!) and also a can of chicken stock and let this all reduce by almost half over the medium heat. Once reduced I put squirrel back in, it shouldn't be covered by the liquid only half way or so, so you have to judge how much liquid to use with the pot you have and how much you are making.

From there, I bring up to a low boil for about 10 minutes, then put in a pre-heated oven with lid on at about 180 to 200 degrees is all for about two hours. Here is why, the oven will give you a total surround of heat ,you have already killed any bacteria by the browning and boil, now you are just doing a slow roast. You want the final meat temp at near 180, and the slow cook makes this very tender, falling off the bone, if you have big fox squirrels or older grey, just leave it in for another 30 minutes.

You can see the diffence if you want, the meat is cooked after an hour and edible, but check it in an hour then check it after two hours, totally different.

This is great to get in oven at start of a football game and about going to fourth quarter, ready to go!

This is just off the top of my head, I serve over rice and you also have a decent sauce with this too.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

I agree about the small game thing. I love squirrel hunting. I am not big on the taste either, so I turn my squirrels into dog food. My beagle loves eating them and I get to have my fun hunting them.


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

i just got into hunting this past year. i've tried hunting squirrel,crow,dove and rabbit and usually don't see a damn thing. i've almost given up completley, any advice would be great.


----------



## BunkerChunker (Apr 13, 2009)

Patience those little critters are alot harder to hunt than some people give them credit for. it takes some time to figure them out and then you still have to hit them. I'd try to hook up with someone more experienced and go out with them a few times I'm sure you can find someone on here willing to help. Good Luck and don't give up


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Bikenut, I would be willing to take you hunting with me. I live in Kent and often hunt at public hunting land near ravenna and deerfield, West Branch and Berlin. Feel free to give me a call at 330-431-1718. We can talk it over.

Huntinbull


----------



## Bassin' Buckeye (May 22, 2009)

I'm sure HuntinBull can help you out, here are a few articles on line for Squirrel hunting that might help you out with the basics, also if you aren't familiar with recognizing Hickory and Oak trees, that is a very helpful thing to learn in deed.

http://www.squirrelhuntinginfo.com/

http://www.gameandfishmag.com/hunting/rabbits-hares-squirrels-hunting/gf_aa096504a/


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Great advice from bassin buckeye. Learn your mast trees and when the tree rats use them. Several good books on the subject at the local Library. Audobon series on ohio trees helped me a bunch.

Huntinbull


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

BunkerChunker said:


> Patience those little critters are alot harder to hunt than some people give them credit for. it takes some time to figure them out and then you still have to hit them.


I totally agree with Bunker. Patience is the key, gotta wait them out. My first couple times squirrel hunting I thought I would get my limit easy, not the case. It is tough. Hang in there, be patient, you'll get it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

hard to get people interested,when good places to hunt are hard to find...most all the state land sucks


----------



## BIKENUT06 (Apr 8, 2007)

thanks for the info guys


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I do real well on state land for small game and varmints. True I may see more other hunters when on public land than when on private, but there is still game there. Do your research and learn where other hunters go and where they don't. Might be a honey hole waiting to be found.


----------



## fakebait (Jun 18, 2006)

I have about hundred private acres to hunt on. There is also about 10 other guys that have the same permission to hunt it as well. So needless to say I spend alot of time at public game lands. I see and find just about the same amount of small game at each. When I started this thread it was to help some first time hunters get out and experience all the options that their permits allow them to pursue.
My small game hunting was always with the purpose of scouting deer and turkey as well as keeping my skills in condition. I find more out about the movement of animals in certain areas than sitting at home watching someone else doing what I could be doing. This year I can not do much in the way of deer or turkey hunting do to being out of work. But small game still gives me the option to go out there to enjoy the hunting experience, Better than watching TV. Please you owe it to yourself, friends and family to spend the time becoming a better hunter. As the world is going now,it may be the only meat you'll soon come by.


----------

